# Mauly - Pumpkinrot groundbreaker



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I finally completed Mauly last weekend and have since brought her to work with me. 
Mauly is a female companion to Cucur

Both Mauly and Cucur were built with the same technique's, both being paper mache with a PVC frame. 
You can see progress pics of both on my website:
http://www.boo-spooky.com/the-gallery/


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks sweet


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice, Well Done


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work. Wow, she even has security clearance.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh you did a great job on the body! Nice job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

woderful,absolutely haunting


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow you nailed the pumpkin rot scarecrow! That looks great!!! Nice texture and painting too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell she's a girl because she just reeks of femininity

She's beautiful!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow thats amazing I wish I had it!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wonderful work Kimily ... been watching it come to life on your blog! AWESOME!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love him! Yes, in that way. LOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very impressive! Great color as well.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You are just kicking ass and taking names this year my friend.... that is just SPECTACULAR!!!! You should be so proud!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE WORK Kimily!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks muchly everyone! Miss Mauly's pumpkin head is getting bigger and bigger with ego.

When I gave her the security badge, it almost sent her over the top. I think the only thing containing her is the fact she has to work with Troopers all day... she doesn't think it's fair that they get to carry guns and she has but only claws and teeth. 
Femaules!!! I tell ya...


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

That is wicked. Nothing says halloween like a scary pumpkin, IMO. The body looks really great and the face on the pumpkin is pure evil!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She is just absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent! I didn't notice the toes before now...I love the way they are positioned as if the roots are raising up out of the ground. 
This is a great looking prop, Kimily.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's great work!


----------

